# durchlaufene while-Schleifen zählen



## Thorsten 1872 (25. Jan 2013)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe ein kleines Programm geschrieben, in welchem sechs zufällige Zahlen ausgegeben werden, mit einer while-Schleife die so lange läuft, bis eine bestimmte Zahlenkombination erreicht ist.

Nun würde ich gerne zum Schluss ausgeben, wie viele Versuche es gebraucht hat, um die gewünschte Zahlenkombination zu erreichen. 

Hat jemand ne Idee??



Danke und Gruß


----------



## Helgon (25. Jan 2013)

vor der while schleife int i = 0;
in der schleife i++;
nach der schleife i ausgeben


----------



## Pentalon (25. Jan 2013)

Da wir es wohl einem grösseren Datentyp zum Zählen brauchen 
Aber vom Prinzip her hast Du eine fixe 6er kombi die Du per Zufallszahlengenerator erraten willst, also:

do
     6xZahl generieren
     vergleichen mit der Vorgabe
     1er, 2er, 3er, 4er, 5er und 6er hochzählen
while 6er gleich 0

Ich hab sowas vor Ewigkeiten einmal gemacht. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat es um die 8-10 Millionen durchläufe benötigt, bis der erste 6er generiert wurde 

Pentalon


----------



## Thorsten 1872 (26. Jan 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!!! )


----------

